# Berni Inn



## Geri (Jul 5, 2009)

Did you know that the first ever Berni Inn was at the Rummer in Bristol?

I did not know that. 

We used to go to the Hole in the Wall, and I think there was another one which is now Horts.


----------



## Bad Twin (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeh, Horts forms  a garde II listed building.  Berni tore it to pieces, removed and destroyed alot of its major listed features, all without consent.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2009)

used to go to one in bath, think it's gone now


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> used to go to one in bath, think it's gone now



Berni Inns are part of Brewers Fayre I think.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 11, 2009)

Bad Twin said:


> Yeh, Horts forms  a garde II listed building.  Berni tore it to pieces, removed and destroyed alot of its major listed features, all without consent.



Aha. Had always wondered where the interior had gone.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> Did you know that the first ever Berni Inn was at the Rummer in Bristol?
> 
> I did not know that.
> 
> We used to go to the Hole in the Wall, and I think there was another one which is now Horts.



I knew that but then I do read the Evening Post's local history section on a Monday.  

Hard to believe that going to a Berni Inn was quite a deal back in the day.


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> I knew that but then I do read the Evening Post's local history section on a Monday.



Yeah, me too. I love reading about old Bristol!



BlackArab said:


> Hard to believe that going to a Berni Inn was quite a deal back in the day.



Prawn cocktail, steak & chips, Black Forest gateau - the height of sophistication!


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yeah, me too. I love reading about old Bristol!
> 
> 
> 
> Prawn cocktail, steak & chips, Black Forest gateau - the height of sophistication!



Washed down with some Blue Nun or Mateus Rose


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2009)

I think my tipple at the time was 1/2 lager & lime.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 12, 2009)

This thread sent me off into a web meander to discover what the worst possible UK restaurant chain still in existence would be. The winner was the Crown Carvery, which is a budget alternative to the Toby Carvery chain.


----------



## JWH (Aug 2, 2009)

Geri said:


> Prawn cocktail, steak & chips, Black Forest gateau - the height of sophistication!


Sounds quite tasty, actually (I am not being ironic here)!


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2009)

JWH said:


> Sounds quite tasty, actually (I am not being ironic here)!



I'm not keen on Black Forest gateau but I love the rest.


----------

